# What's up with DJ?



## Joe Kidd

Is DJ a complete moron or just a poor actor for show ratings? I tell ya, this season is off to a piss poor start!


----------



## logging22

Cant watch it. Just too painful. Show should be divided into 2 parts. Water sports and drama. That screaming douche Coatsy is the clencher for me. Just cant stand it.:bang:


----------



## Aaron441

I think it's yes to both questions.


----------



## McCulloch1-52

I don't understand why Craig has to get mad over DJ:msp_confused:He's the one who went behind Gabe's Back and wanted him to work there, Gabe didn't want him there in the first, Now its the other way around!


----------



## showrguy

Joe Kidd said:


> Is DJ a complete moron or just a poor actor for show ratings? I tell ya, this season is off to a piss poor start!



they're all moroms !!

well, except shelby and his hot little helper....


----------



## Nosmo

*Two Shifts*

It sure seems like that crew up in Alaska and the Rygaard crew in Washington do nothing but argue and dodge rolling logs.

Is there another crew that comes in ahead of time and really does the felling of the trees? I don't believe I've seen either one of these crews cut on anything other than Joe up in that high tree cutting off a limb.

Sure does seem like they are running two shifts. One for cutting and the other for putting on a ham-actor show for TV. 

Nosmo


----------



## Vangellis

Joe Kidd said:


> Is DJ a complete moron or just a poor actor for show ratings? I tell ya, this season is off to a piss poor start!




Bad case of the Irish flu. :msp_sad:





Kevin


----------



## luvatenor

*What happened?*

I remember in season 1 of Ax-men, that DJ was referred to as Browning's 'All Star Rigger'. Does anyone know why he doesn't work for Browning anymore, and more importantly, what happened to him-he seems different.


----------



## dooby

*d.j*

d.j. may need a treatment center. Marching powder doesnt belong in the brush or anywhere else for that matter. I have read through sev. of these threads. I have contact cut for a few yrs. now and i can tell ya-the mill or lumber brochure would hold my check out and i would have to be a unit ahead . You cant even post trapping photos on this forum so my opinions and comments are limited-dont want to get kicked off here in some [email protected]#k!!!!!!:bang:


----------



## Nosmo

*D.J. and Browning*

Browning did seem to think a lot of D.J. on one of the later episodes when Browning was still in the Axe Men linelup he took D.J. to a dentist and paid for his front plate.

Last I remember about the elder Browning was -- he was going to have to be laid up for quite a while and the younger one was going to have to run the outfit.

The elder Browning seemed to be very level headed, even tempered and could handle the business very well. A couple of things could have happened which could be the reason that outfit is not on the show.

No more Browning Logging Co. -- Maybe the elder Browning's health improved and he no longer wanted to be a part of the Axe Men show.

I for one like Browning.

Nosmo


----------



## bigcat

I read somewhere that DJ is no more then an actor,he only works when the cameras are rolling, sits off by himself and none of the Rygaard crew even talk to him? 
Graig needs someone to ##### about know that Dave is gone.
Think about it the way Craig goes off, the guys I worked with would have beaten the snot out of him boss or no boss before coffee break.


----------



## WidowMaker

Just following the script....:jester:


----------



## GrassGuerilla

showrguy said:


> they're all moroms !!
> 
> well, except shelby and his hot little helper....



She makes my pants feel funny



dooby said:


> d.j. may need a treatment center. Marching powder doesnt belong in the brush or anywhere else for that matter. I have read through sev. of these threads. I have contact cut for a few yrs. now and i can tell ya-the mill or lumber brochure would hold my check out and i would have to be a unit ahead . You cant even post trapping photos on this forum so my opinions and comments are limited-dont want to get kicked off here in some [email protected]#k!!!!!!:bang:



After the first sentence, I'm lost. Maybe I don't speak logger?


----------



## dooby

GrassGuerilla said:


> She makes my pants feel funny
> 
> 
> 
> After the first sentence, I'm lost. Maybe I don't speak logger?


 
:msp_confused: I have invested enough time into this thread-there is a huge difference in being a Logger or a weekend warrior with an 026-18"bar and the person who has never cut wood; we all know that. D.j's character portrays a u.a. test for sure. The whole show should have been "reality" not scripted by some drama seekers. Were i am from and most places i have been,the logger and cutting contractor and maybe even the hauling contractor's checks are often split by the mill or timber purchaser. And the rest is just cultural politics . As for if you speak "logger" or not, i dont know. you cant learn logger talk you have to live it. opcorn:


----------



## Gologit

dooby said:


> :msp_confused: I have invested enough time into this thread-there is a huge difference in being a Logger or a weekend warrior with an 026-18"bar and the person who has never cut wood; we all know that. D.j's character portrays a u.a. test for sure. The whole show should have been "reality" not scripted by some drama seekers. Were i am from and most places i have been,the logger and cutting contractor and maybe even the hauling contractor's checks are often split by the mill or timber purchaser. And the rest is just cultural politics . As for if you speak "logger" or not, i dont know. you cant learn logger talk you have to live it. opcorn:



What part of the country do you log in, dooby? What do you do in the woods?


----------



## funky sawman

Nosmo said:


> It sure seems like that crew up in Alaska and the Rygaard crew in Washington do nothing but argue and dodge rolling logs.
> 
> Is there another crew that comes in ahead of time and really does the felling of the trees? I don't believe I've seen either one of these crews cut on anything other than Joe up in that high tree cutting off a limb.
> 
> Sure does seem like they are running two shifts. One for cutting and the other for putting on a ham-actor show for TV.
> 
> Nosmo



Dont know about the crews on Axmen but around here most yarder operations hire out fellers to come get the wood on the ground before the yarder is even there. I like doing it that way cause you have none of the other guys to bug you.


----------



## dooby

*Timber Feller first*



Gologit said:


> What part of the country do you log in, dooby? What do you do in the woods?



Mr.Gologit, I now log in Montana part-time felling over-sized for mech. outfits and will occasionally pick up a line unit here and there. its slim pickins' up here. with in a week i will be in Colorado working the beetle kill. Guess its 70% dead on avg. I have always preferred felling for line units and heli-shows;although its been awhile since I've gotten a chance to bushel for one. How about you ? would you happen to know were i can get my hands on a Silvey single ram tree jack. I cant locate a new one as Silvey lost a supplier from what I've read. If the Rockies don't get some more moister I intend to re-cert my "red-card" for the fire season.We got a type 3 truck with dual pumps and want to rig-up a saw crew,the paper work is endless.Job security though!


----------



## dooby

*Me too and more*



funky sawman said:


> Dont know about the crews on Axmen but around here most yarder operations hire out fellers to come get the wood on the ground before the yarder is even there. I like doing it that way cause you have none of the other guys to bug you.



funky sawman- YOu live 2.25 hrs from me. How is your new job and did you find a saw yet ? I got a 394XP thats got a fresher top end on it . Make you a screamer deal.Its got a 28" oregon hung on it right now.


----------



## Trx250r180

history channel flies in dj from oregon to film the show ,he doesnt live here or work for Gabe ,what you guys are watching is scripted ,they dont really work like that every day ,its a tv show for entertainment porposes only ,dont take it so seriously what they do on tv ,yes they make the logging industry look bad , yes they get paid to act like idiots and produce drama


----------



## funky sawman

dooby said:


> funky sawman- YOu live 2.25 hrs from me. How is your new job and did you find a saw yet ? I got a 394XP thats got a fresher top end on it . Make you a screamer deal.Its got a 28" oregon hung on it right now.



I havent pulled a trigger on a saw for close to 4 months, Im out of shape bad, last job I had was part time like 25 hrs a week, so I was sitten on the couch the rest of the time.:taped:
No way I could pack a 394 right now, its all I can do just to pack a 372 for 6 hrs in this 3 foot of snow we got.
New jobs great, its all magnum size ponderosa pine overstory removal job, too much reprod though


----------



## dooby

funky sawman said:


> I havent pulled a trigger on a saw for close to 4 months, Im out of shape bad, last job I had was part time like 25 hrs a week, so I was sitten on the couch the rest of the time.:taped:
> No way I could pack a 394 right now, its all I can do just to pack a 372 for 6 hrs in this 3 foot of snow we got.
> New jobs great, its all magnum size ponderosa pine overstory removal job, too much reprod though



Is there any room for help? i got a week or so till i am Colorado bound. Its been awhile since i had to were my bear paws but i think they still function. A 372 will pull wood just fine,wore out a 272 in the day;brother still cuts firewood with it. Do you run on ground chain ? Thought you were carrying a 288 ? Our sinew makes up for the muskle :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## McCulloch1-52

The only grown up on Rygaard is Gabe the rest is just clowns they will not make the load count if they keep on playing games and Gabe will take his dads side no matter what, his Dad knows how to set off DJ, Rygarrd is going down hill:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## DarthTater

McCulloch1-52 said:


> The only grown up on Rygaard is Gabe the rest is just clowns they will not make the load count if they keep on playing games and Gabe will take his dads side no matter what, his Dad knows how to set off DJ, Rygarrd is going down hill:msp_thumbdn:



if you call beating a damaged saw into scrap "Adult Behavior"......


----------



## echoshawn

trx250r180 said:


> history channel flies in dj from oregon to film the show ,he doesnt live here or work for Gabe ,what you guys are watching is scripted ,they dont really work like that every day ,its a tv show for entertainment porposes only ,dont take it so seriously what they do on tv ,yes they make the logging industry look bad , yes they get paid to act like idiots and produce drama



The show has gone the way of Gold Rush, Deadliest Catch, etc. They started out as true "reaity tv", as much as heavily edited reality can be anyway. In subsequent seasons, they add drama in an attempt to keep it fresh.. I've been on skyline jobs, tractor jobs, and mech jobs with a timbco, no drama at all. they start early, work hard, and go home.

Seemed Browning was one of the "real" guys on the show. Just like so many boats on deadliest catch, real didn't provide enough drama, so they're gone now.


----------



## paccity

be sides being a big joke and putting a bad light on the timber ind, we where offered by some of the outfitts on ax joke to come down to our logging museum . and we declined. don't want them in any way shape or form associated with us. and if it was even close to real the little thing called attempted murder when the old man purposely tried to take him out on the landing. if someone tried that on me i would have done more than yelled around at him. oh the ignorant masses that are all over this joke of so called entertainment . rant over.:msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

showrguy said:


> they're all moroms !!
> 
> well, except shelby and his hot little helper....



she isnt all that and a box of cheese


----------



## 2dogs

roberte said:


> she isnt all that and a box of cheese



Would someone translate that for me please?


----------



## roberte

showrguy said:


> they're all moroms !!
> 
> well, except shelby and his hot little helper....


Original quote



roberte said:


> she isnt all that and a box of cheese


My reply, In my opinion, Shelbys helper, errr actor plant, is marginally attractive, but not enough to that excited over, hence the first quote, just like a box of cheese may or may not be that exciting either; Oh look a Brand X gift box of cheese.



2dogs said:


> Would someone translate that for me please?


maybe that helps

However if that actor does it for you, go with it


----------



## OlympicYJ

Good god. You guys just don't get this do you? Axe Men is fake. Yes the machinery is real the guys are real but it's all staged for the cameras! They don't get production off these units. The loggeing contractor are getting paid to be filmed and the crew gets some kick in too from the history channel. The load count crap is just that. Different jobs different production numbers per day. Size of the turns, # of road changes, size of the unit, how far it is to the mill, the number of trucks hauling; all affect how many loads a day you haul. The arbitrary "Season" crap? There is no defined season on the coast. We log year round. Weather is a very small factor. Snow will sometimes shut down sides and slides and blownout culverts too but it's only a short term thing not a defined log for X# of monthes shut down for the rest of the year.

And what dooby was trying to say was DJ's behavior is indicative of someone on drugs. He may not be but it is a problem out in the woods sometimes. Just like everywhere else.

Like pac said. These guys don't act like this to one another otherwise someone is gonna throw some actual punches.

On a side note I hear Gabe Rygarrd is a really nice guy. That goes for Mike Papac also.

Just watch the show appriciating the scenery and know it's just a bunch of staged drama with no real load count race thing or any other such dramatizing animal excriment.


----------



## RUSHNBOBO

OlympicYJ said:


> Good god. You guys just don't get this do you? Axe Men is fake. Yes the machinery is real the guys are real but it's all staged for the cameras! They don't get production off these units. The loggeing contractor are getting paid to be filmed and the crew gets some kick in too from the history channel. The load count crap is just that. Different jobs different production numbers per day. Size of the turns, # of road changes, size of the unit, how far it is to the mill, the number of trucks hauling; all affect how many loads a day you haul. The arbitrary "Season" crap? There is no defined season on the coast. We log year round. Weather is a very small factor. Snow will sometimes shut down sides and slides and blownout culverts too but it's only a short term thing not a defined log for X# of monthes shut down for the rest of the year.
> 
> And what dooby was trying to say was DJ's behavior is indicative of someone on drugs. He may not be but it is a problem out in the woods sometimes. Just like everywhere else.
> 
> Like pac said. These guys don't act like this to one another otherwise someone is gonna throw some actual punches.
> 
> On a side note I hear Gabe Rygarrd is a really nice guy. That goes for Mike Papac also.
> 
> Just watch the show appriciating the scenery and know it's just a bunch of staged drama with no real load count race thing or any other such dramatizing animal excriment.



I agree, to some extent. There is NO such thing as "reality TV" ... reason? daily life is NEVER this dramatic. That being said, yes these are real loggers, cutting real trees, with real equipment but the catch is that the entire production is subsidized by the producers of the show. It wouldn't work any other way.

The history channel is very tight lipped about salary for cast. One person on the show that we know is making bank is Shelby Stanga, net worth 400K. (don't feel sorry for him when he comes home sans that big sinker. 

FACT: to get 15 hours of TV footage these "reality shows" shoot as much as 1100 hours of video. The daily life activity of a logger is generally boring to the average viewer. Producers absolutely "encourage" drama, they have too, the cast also plays to the camera. That rolling stump that barely misses the crew is usually 150 ft away. It's TV, it HAS to be dramatic, real or not. If drama doesn't happen naturally, they create drama. 

Watch it and laugh but don't take it too seriously, it isn't designed for guys that are in the industry, it's designed for the average American, aka moron. 

These are not actors per se, they have though been hired to play themselves in a overly dramatic way. 

Scripted? sort of.


----------



## roberte

Wow, Axmen & reality tv is fake? Gee I never would have thought.


----------



## RUSHNBOBO

roberte said:


> Wow, Axmen & reality tv is fake? Gee I never would have thought.



Not sure what part you think is fake. It isn't entirely fake. These are real loggers, really logging. The History channel just makes it more interesting by adding drama and HEAVILY EDITING. You wont find to many "actors" running a ported MS460. 

Are they really making money logging? It's Hard to make money when you're followed by 3-4 cameramen with a on site producer/director looking for the right shot. Most likely the logging contract is subsidized by the producer. But so what? it's all about entertainment, period. 

Reality TV shows typically use real people in their respective careers, they're not actors. Actors portray roles of which they do not exhibit in daily life, these people are aren't actors at all. 

If it was 100% real it would never be on TV, no one would watch it. It would be utterly boring. 

The average viewer doesn't have a clue what logging is about, that's the point. You and I know that real logging isn't a soap opera, it's work.


----------



## roberte

roberte said:


> Wow, Axmen & reality tv is fake? Gee I never would have thought.






RUSHNBOBO said:


> Not sure what part you think is fake. It isn't entirely fake. These are real loggers, really logging. The History channel just makes it more interesting by adding drama and HEAVILY EDITING. You wont find to many "actors" running a ported MS460.
> 
> Are they really making money logging? It's Hard to make money when you're followed by 3-4 cameramen with a on site producer/director looking for the right shot. Most likely the logging contract is subsidized by the producer. But so what? it's all about entertainment, period.
> 
> Reality TV shows typically use real people in their respective careers, they're not actors. Actors portray roles of which they do not exhibit in daily life, these people are aren't actors at all.
> 
> If it was 100% real it would never be on TV, no one would watch it. It would be utterly boring.
> 
> The average viewer doesn't have a clue what logging is about, that's the point. You and I know that real logging isn't a soap opera, it's work.




Gee, dont you think I may be a touch sarcastic
And I live and die by the kartrashians too


----------



## RUSHNBOBO

roberte said:


> Gee, dont you think I may be a touch sarcastic
> And I live and die by the kartrashians too



lmao "a touch sarcastic" is that real sarcasm or faux sarcasm? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## roberte

RUSHNBOBO said:


> lmao "a touch sarcastic" is that really sarcastic or faux sarcastic? :biggrinbounce2:



It really depends on how much coffee I have swallowed


----------

